# Jacques Ellul



## B.J. (Dec 14, 2006)

I had to read Ellul in a Philosophy of Religion class. I currently have revisited Ellul, and have started reading "The Subversion of Christianity." I have heard it said he was a Post-mill, but I am not sure. I know he is opposed to Technology. Has anyone heard of him, or read anything by him? If so, What did you think?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2006)

Wikipedia bio


----------

